# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Thải độc gan - Giúp phục hồi bộ phận gan

## nghiagend12

*Detox gan - Giúp phục hồi bộ phận gan nâng cao sức khỏe*

*detox thanh lọc gan* - Giúp hồi phục chức năng gan nâng cao sức khỏe - Khi lượng chất có hại vào thân thể quá nhiều, gan của bạn sẽ phải làm việc khá lớn hơn dẫn đến tình trạng suy giảm chức năng gan, bởi đó, Giải độc gan hay còn gọi là detox gan giúp gan thải trừ các chất có hại. Việc Detox gan hay thải độc gan đều đặn sẽ giúp chức năng gan hoạt động hiệu quả.

- *Lưu ý khi thải độc gan:*

+ Người bị Hen phế quản do có thể gây cơn hen
+ Tăng áp huyết cấp độ nặng,có bệnh lý tim mạch do gây tăng thêm huyết áp và nhịp tim
Lưu ý: Nên làm sau khi Detox ruột già nhằm tác dụng thải độc đạt hiệu quả nhất,có thể gây khó ngủ 4-6 tiếng sau làm

*Công dụng sau khi thải độc gan*

=> Cải tạo tính năng gan, hạ men gan
+ Tăng lưu thông tuần hoàn qua đại tràng và gan => tiêu trừ độc tố trong gan ra đường mật => xuống đại tràng => ra ngoài
+ Kích thích gan  đào thải Glutathione => Loại trừ các gốc oxy hóa,kim loại nặng,nâng cao hệ đề kháng và làm sáng trắng da
+ Giãn đường mật giúp loại trừ độc tố từ gan và làm sạch đường mật
+ Tác dụng khác:đóng góp làm sạch đại tràng >tăng hấp thụ thảo dược>tăng công dụng giải độc gan, chất Tanin trong caffe diệt vi khuẩn có hại trong ruột già, giảm đầy hơi khó tiêu.

*- Ưu điểm:*

+ Không gây các tác dụng phụ như khi uống cafe: không làm bao tử tăng tiết dịch vị nên không gây viêm loét
+ Chỉ cần làm 1 lần/ngày- so với biện pháp thủ công: phải 5-6 lần/ngày và chỉ sạch được 1/3 của ruột già

- Lợi dụng sự tuần hoàn của gan, “ cafe rửa ruột” mở đầu đưa vào từ đường tiêu hóa bên dưới, trực tràng tiếp nhận chất cafe đưa dần về gan, trợ giúp gan giải độc xong, phóng thích độc tố ra ngoài, tuy có qua tim song không gây ra sự khó chịu.

*Lý do cần thải độc gan*

Gan đóng góp nhiều bổn phận đa dạng trong việc kéo dài sức khoẻ của chúng ta. Là cơ quan duy nhất trong thân thể cùng lúc tiếp nhận máu từ hai nguồn đa dạng: 70% từ tĩnh mạch cửa và 30% từ tim, nhằm gan có nguyên liệu thực hiện chức năng của nó. 
Một trong số nhiệm vụ chính của gan là cung ứng năng lượng cho cơ thể một cách liên tục cả đêm lẫn, kể cả khi cơ thể bạn đang đói. Thức ăn được hấp thụ qua hệ tiêu hoá sẽ được gan phân loại và rồi được dự trữ với nhiều kiểu mẫu đa dạng. Các chất dự trữ này là năng lượng giúp chúng ta duy trì vận hành hằng ngày. 
Chức năng gan suy giảm chủ yếu liên quan tới bia rượu, cơ thể béo phệ, sử dụng quá mức thuốc,… dễ khiến kết quả các bệnh lý ung thư gan, xơ gan, viêm gan. Thời điểm này gan không hoạt động thông thường được nữa, những hoạt động bị trì trệ, kém hữu ích. 
Cùng với đó, lối sống thiếu khoa học từ những loại thực phẩm bẩn, chất độc trong thực phẩm bẩn, bia rượu, chất đọng lại trong quá trình chuyển hoá thuốc,… tích tụ lâu ngày trong gan, kích hoạt tế bào Kupffer làm cho gan bị thương tổn dẫn đến chức năng gan suy yếu. Nếu không nhanh chóng cải thiện sẽ dẫn đến những hệ luỵ xấu tới sức khoẻ sau này.

*Xem thêm:* *địa chỉ quán coffee rooftop*  không thể bỏ qua

Thải độc gan bằng giải pháp Detox Café - Phương pháp thải làm sạch thân thể hiệu nghiệm của Thaidetox

*Tham khảo thêm các gói chụp hình cưới đẹp tại Tuart Wedding:* * chụp ảnh cưới đẹp  Đà Nẵng*

- Dùng phương pháp đưa café qua đường ruột bằng cách cho cafe trực tiếp vào từ trực tràng qua đường hậu môn, chất Tannis trong cà phê có thể giết chết những vi khuẩn nguy hiểm trong trực tràng, hơn nữa thúc đẩy nhu động của đại tràng. Chất cafein và theophylline qua trực tràng được hấp thụ trực tiếp vào gan, thúc đẩy ống dẫn mật mở ra và kích thích gan tiết ra enzyme giải độc gan, cho các chất độc trong gan bài xuất ra ngoài dễ dàng và đạt được công hiệu giải độc.

- Liệu trình Detox nhờ cafe KUPFEE-DETOX chuyên dụng trong y khoa được bàn giao từ Thái Lan tại THAIDETOX. Phối hợp với kỹ thuật thải độc hiện đại, giúp cho khả năng của cà phê được dùng tối ưu. Những vấn đề về Gan, Ruột già, Thận,… sẽ được cải thiện một cách hiệu quả.

----------

